# R15: Software Upgrade: 4/11/2006 ->Software Versions (10B8,103F) ONLY!



## Earl Bonovich

New Software - 4/11/2006
Manufacture 500-10B8
Manufacture 300-???? (I don't have the version for the 300 Model Yet)
---------------
As reported by Kwilis
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56288

The 10B8 software version is starting to spool out.

Here is the list of items addressed in this release.

- 30 Second SLIP
Hitting the Clockwise Advance button (forward) the unit will FF exactly 30s of recorded material. It takes 2.5s to move the 30s. You can hit the button multiple times (the onscreen display will tell you how many times you hit it). 6 times will "slip" past a standard network commercial brake. Also during the movement the progress par will only remain on the screen for a few seconds.

- XM Background and Screen Saver
The XM Channels now have an updated background and now have the DirecTV Screen Saver

- XM Trick Play Improved
Some of the previously mentioned issues with Trick Play in the XM enviornment have been improved.

- Stability Fixes; Specifically (but not limited to) Find By Keyword/Title

- To Be Announced in ToDo List; Corrected (this primarily affected Local Channel Records)

Some Notes:
-) Don't go crazy deleting all your Series Links this time around. Only delete ones that you think are not functioning correctly. However, more improvements to the Series Link logic did occur in this release.
-) This list is subject to change....

*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread*, they will be deleted

Previous Version Thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=54777


----------



## Halo

You read it right. The 'jump to the end' button now functions as a 30 second advance button. Unlike UTV or Tivo it acts like a fast forward because it takes 3 seconds to do the 30 second jump. This is something I really missed from UTV and I am glad they added it.

Bug #1
This is the problem which happens when viewing a currently recording program on delay. When the recording ends the very next button push of the "Jump Back 6 Seconds" button will cause the "Do You Want To Delete?" message to pop up. This causes you to have to exit the program and start over and then fast forward to where the bug happened. Very frustrating especially with sports because you have to FF over a couple of HOURS to get back to where you were before.
This bug has been FIXED.
this problem looked like it was fixed when I tried it, but later tonight the same bug happened twice. sorry.

Bug #2
This is another "Jump Back 6 Seconds" bug. This button doesn't consistently jump back 6 seconds but instead will jump anywhere from 2 to 7 seconds back randomly. Most annoying is when it jumps back 6 seconds, plays about a second of video, jumps FORWARD about 2 seconds, then plays video. It's very quick(like a fast video glitch) and it appears most people don't even notice it, BUT I DO.
This bug has been oops, I thought it was fixed but the problem remains. It does seem to be improved though, and usually shows up only after2 or more 'jump back' presses.


----------



## klwillis

So I am not the only one to get this Version 10B8 update!

Keith



Halo said:


> You read it right. The 'jump to the end' button now functions as a 30 second advance button. Unlike UTV or Tivo it acts like a fast forward because it takes 3 seconds to do the 30 second jump. This is something I really missed from UTV and I am glad they added it.
> 
> Bug #1
> This is the problem which happens when viewing a currently recording program on delay. When the recording ends the very next button push of the "Jump Back 6 Seconds" button will cause the "Do You Want To Delete?" message to pop up. This causes you to have to exit the program and start over and then fast forward to where the bug happened. Very frustrating especially with sports because you have to FF over a couple of HOURS to get back to where you were before.
> This bug has been FIXED.
> 
> Bug #2
> This is another "Jump Back 6 Seconds" bug. This button doesn't consistently jump back 6 seconds but instead will jump anywhere from 2 to 7 seconds back randomly. Most annoying is when it jumps back 6 seconds, plays about a second of video, jumps FORWARD about 2 seconds, then plays video. It's very quick(like a fast video glitch) and it appears most people don't even notice it, BUT I DO.
> This bug has been FIXED.
> 
> GREAT job to the R15 developement team!


----------



## Mr. Furious

Earl Bonovich said:


> However, more improvements to the Series Link logic did occur in this release.


Specifically, has the first run vs. repeat logic been improved at all?


----------



## Thunder7

Earl Bonovich said:


> - 30 Second SLIP
> Hitting the Clockwise Advance button (forward) the unit will FF exactly 30s of recorded material. It takes 2.5s to move the 30s. You can hit the button multiple times (the onscreen display will tell you how many times you hit it). 6 times will "slip" past a standard network commercial brake. Also during the movement the progress par will only remain on the screen for a few seconds.


INTERESTING! Can't wait to get home and see if I got the new release and try this out.


----------



## walters

Earl Bonovich said:


> - 30 Second SLIP


I sure called that (maybe I _caused_ it)
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=512567#post512567

For the record, I admit it was a fairly obvious way to give the functionality without annoying advertisers too much.


----------



## Clint Lamor

walters said:


> I sure called that (maybe I _caused_ it)
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=512567#post512567
> 
> For the record, I admit it was a fairly obvious way to give the functionality without annoying advertisers too much.


Good call


----------



## zortapa

Earl Bonovich said:


> - 30 Second SLIP
> Hitting the Clockwise Advance button (forward) the unit will FF exactly 30s of recorded material. It takes 2.5s to move the 30s. You can hit the button multiple times (the onscreen display will tell you how many times you hit it). 6 times will "slip" past a standard network commercial brake. Also during the movement the progress par will only remain on the screen for a few seconds.


So, does this mean that I can no longer press ADVANCE twice to get me back to the beginning of a recording?


----------



## LockMD

You'll probably have to hit FF then advance twice.


----------



## carl6

Anyone had a chance to check the live buffer to see if it does not clear when going to active, or my vod, etc.?

Carl


----------



## Mavrick

Woo Hoo 30 second skip oh I mean slip.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Mavrick said:


> Woo Hoo 30 second skip oh I mean slip.


Yeah don't make the skip slip again. :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Okay.... 

Just had a nice long conversation with my contact... Here is the deal.

10B8 is the next version... However.... It is in an EXTREMELY limited release mode... Those of you that have recieved it, happened to be at the right place at the right time. Right now, it is not expected to be pushed completely for at least another week, he will let me know when.

So at this point, you can try the 02468 and you may get "lucky" as the slowly release it to more areas, but don't go crazy with it. It should go full tilt in about a week or so.

With that said... I too now have the 10B8 version (on one of my boxes), remember... "Someone up there loves me..  "

As of right now.. all is good with it. As for the mentioned FF "Slip" issue that was posted here... It didn't happen on my system. And didn't happen on the test systems at DirecTV (they saw the post and tried it).

IMHO it is either some sort of miscommunication, or an issolated error on a system, or i just flat out incorrect...


----------



## Malibu13

Earl Bonovich said:


> With that said... I too now have the 10B8 version (on one of my boxes), remember... "Someone up there loves me..  "


Make them "Love" me too. :lol:


----------



## Clint Lamor

Donnie Byrd said:


> Make them "Love" me too. :lol:


Ya I want some of that love also. Being an east coaster I don't get any D* love lol


----------



## Malibu13

Clint Lamor said:


> Ya I want some of that love also. Being an east coaster I don't get any D* love lol


Mods should have that privilege as well. :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

FYI... just got an email...

You don't lose the previous "Advance button function" with the 30s Slip
Push and hold the Forward Advance button down, and you will jump to the end as you have before.


----------



## LockMD

Yeah I just figured that out too, BUT cant seem to find a way to jump back to the beginning. Seems you have to go to the yes/no delete now, select no (goes back to myvod) and re-play it.


----------



## sjniedz

Has anyone been able to confirm if the logic has been changed so the system knows the difference between first run and repeats?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I can let you know in a few days... after the unit has a chance to go through a couple primetimes...


----------



## LockMD

Been playing with the 30 sec slip and this is what I've noticed (other than my above post). I never used bookmarks before but set some up at commercial breaks on a 30 min show to play/test this new feature. Bookmarks seem to be rendered useless, cant figure out how to jump to or back to a bookmark. The users that use this will be upset. The good thing is you CAN interrupt or stop the 'slip' so if you hit 'slip' 6 times and see your show started early you can basically hit any button (your preference) to stop it, stop, jump back, play, pause, etc..


----------



## sjniedz

Earl Bonovich said:


> I can let you know in a few days... after the unit has a chance to go through a couple primetimes...


Thanks. Did your DTV guy mention if it was adjusted or is it a wait and see?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

sjniedz said:


> Thanks. Did your DTV guy mention if it was adjusted or is it a wait and see?


He didn't mention it one way or the other...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

LockMD said:


> Been playing with the 30 sec slip and this is what I've noticed (other than my above post). I never used bookmarks before but set some up at commercial breaks on a 30 min show to play/test this new feature. Bookmarks seem to be rendered useless, cant figure out how to jump to or back to a bookmark. The users that use this will be upset. The good thing is you CAN interrupt or stop the 'slip' so if you hit 'slip' 6 times and see your show started early you can basically hit any button (your preference) to stop it, stop, jump back, play, pause, etc..


I never tried bookmarks... Honestly... I found it to be one of those features that wold be a real "niche" usage... but I will ask if there is away around it.


----------



## sjniedz

Earl Bonovich said:


> He didn't mention it one way or the other...


Heck, I got the 30 second skip. Now I am just being a pig.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

sjniedz said:


> Heck, I got the 30 second skip. Now I am just being a pig.


Slip..


----------



## Malibu13

LockMD said:


> Been playing with the 30 sec slip and this is what I've noticed (other than my above post). I never used bookmarks before but set some up at commercial breaks on a 30 min show to play/test this new feature. Bookmarks seem to be rendered useless, cant figure out how to jump to or back to a bookmark. The users that use this will be upset. The good thing is you CAN interrupt or stop the 'slip' so if you hit 'slip' 6 times and see your show started early you can basically hit any button (your preference) to stop it, stop, jump back, play, pause, etc..


Lock, most likely i'm asking a stupid question, but from what you have said, you have tried the "traditional" method for jumping to a "bookmark" i.e, holding down the FF button and no response?


----------



## syphix

Bookmarks weren't jumped to by using the ->| button anyway...you hold down FFWD or REWIND, or use the Quick Menu (hitting "MENU", then "BOOKMARKS").


----------



## Malibu13

syphix said:


> Bookmarks weren't jumped to by using the ->| button anyway...you hold down FFWD or REWIND, or use the Quick Menu (hitting "MENU", then "BOOKMARKS").


syphix, FF is what i stated.  ............seems like we posted about the same time though, and maybe crossed it.


----------



## syphix

Donnie Byrd said:


> syphix, FF is what i stated.  ............seems like we posted about the same time though, and maybe crossed it.


Yep, I was typing (and looking it up the manual...for shame!!) while you were hitting submit.


----------



## Malibu13

syphix said:


> Yep, I was typing (and looking it up the manual...for shame!!) while you were hitting submit.


:lol: .......I couldn't get the nerve to attempt a lookup in the manual. The method stays refreshed in my old mind, as my wife insists on "bookmarking" everything of interest. Drives me nuts. :eek2:


----------



## syphix

Hey, Earl...do we know if this update is coming to the 300 series, too? Do we know the name of it yet?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It will be comming to the 300 series... I just don't have a version number for it yet.


----------



## LockMD

Donnie Byrd said:


> Lock, most likely i'm asking a stupid question, but from what you have said, you have tried the "traditional" method for jumping to a "bookmark" i.e, holding down the FF button and no response?


Sorry, like I said I never used bookmarks (had to look on here how to set LOL) I 'ASS u med' -> would jump me. You guys are right hold down FF does the trick. sorry if I created any panic.


----------



## Malibu13

LockMD said:


> Sorry, like I said I never used bookmarks (had to look on here how to set LOL) I 'ASS u med' -> would jump me. You guys are right hold down FF does the trick. sorry if I created any panic.


Hey LockMD, no panic. :lol: .........just wanted to make sure i didn't have to try to explain it to the "boss" of the family, as to why jumping to her beloved "bookmarks", doesn't work anymore. What a relief.


----------



## carl6

You don't use the skip forward button for bookmarks, you use the ff button if I remember correctly. Skipping to bookmarks should still work.

Carl

Edit: oops, I see I was only about the millionth person to point this out, sorry.


----------



## Halo

carl6 said:


> Anyone had a chance to check the live buffer to see if it does not clear when going to active, or my vod, etc.?
> 
> Carl


No improvement here. Active or myvod will still erase the live buffer.



Halo said:


> Bug #1
> This is the problem which happens when viewing a currently recording program on delay. When the recording ends the very next button push of the "Jump Back 6 Seconds" button will cause the "Do You Want To Delete?" message to pop up. This causes you to have to exit the program and start over and then fast forward to where the bug happened. Very frustrating especially with sports because you have to FF over a couple of HOURS to get back to where you were before.
> This bug has been FIXED.


Well, I screwed up. I checked this bug early this morning and it appeared to be fixed. NOPE. Same idiotic bug happened twice when I tested it tonight. Sorry to give bad info.


----------



## xtoyz

First, I wanted to start by saying I'm newly registered, but definitely not new. I had my R15 since they first rolled out, but it hasn't been in active duty since February. D* sent me a Tivo to hold me over until I was satisfied, and finally after this update I have decided to reactivate. I have been lurking and waiting until there was an update that enticed me enough to jump back in, and the 30 second slip.

Does anyone have any definitive info yet on whether or not the series link issues have been fixed? That was my main reason for temporarily retiring the R15, so I sure hope it works better now.

Hope to help find those bugs!

Shawn


----------



## gimme5

Can anyone with the new version check something for me?

does pressing ff and the "30 second _slip_" button take you to the end of the recording?

Thanks!


----------



## Halo

gimme5 said:


> Can anyone with the new version check something for me?
> 
> does pressing ff and the "30 second _slip_" button take you to the end of the recording?
> 
> Thanks!


No, that won't work. 
To go to the end you have to press and hold down the 30 sec _slip_ button for about 2 seconds.


----------



## ericm31

Halo said:


> Well, I screwed up. I checked this bug early this morning and it appeared to be fixed. NOPE. Same idiotic bug happened twice when I tested it tonight. Sorry to give bad info.


Darn, I was really hoping that it was true, I have that problem a lot. :nono2:


----------



## Bobman

The important thing is are the SL's and to do list improved ? Is it more reliable in the Priortizer, history and to do list ? Can you now delete an empty SL without it locking up ? Can you delete any SL and use the OK and not have to exit out ? When using Find does it still appear to lock up or does it now show the progress bar quicker so you know its doing something and not locked up ?

Screen savers and XM controls are fine and dandy but what things important to a DVR have been fixed ?


----------



## gimme5

Halo said:


> No, that won't work.
> To go to the end you have to press and hold down the 30 sec _slip_ button for about 2 seconds.


Thanks for checking!

As long as there's still an easy way to go to the end of the recording, I'm happy


----------



## Anthony

_- XM Trick Play Improved
Some of the previously mentioned issues with Trick Play in the XM enviornment have been improved._

What is "Trick Play in the XM environment"?


----------



## syphix

Anthony said:


> _- XM Trick Play Improved
> Some of the previously mentioned issues with Trick Play in the XM enviornment have been improved._
> 
> What is "Trick Play in the XM environment"?


Pausing, rewinding & fast-forwarding on any of the XM channels.


----------



## ISWIZ

Bobman said:


> The important thing is are the SL's and to do list improved ? Is it more reliable in the Priortizer, history and to do list ? Can you now delete an empty SL without it locking up ? Can you delete any SL and use the OK and not have to exit out ? When using Find does it still appear to lock up or does it now show the progress bar quicker so you know its doing something and not locked up ?
> 
> Screen savers and XM controls are fine and dandy but what things important to a DVR have been fixed ?


To quote Earl from his "contact",


> He didn't mention it one way or the other...


----------



## carl6

After upgrading one of my two R15's (had to force the download, it isn't happening automatically yet), and playing with it for just a short time, I'll make the following observations.

The 30 second slip works great. You can push it multiple times to get whatever length of slip you want. Nice job DirecTV. And as someone else noted, if you push and hold the skip forward, it jumps to end of program so you still have that capability.

The buffer has not changed. It still dumps when you view a recorded show or go to active channel. I'm really looking forward to this being changed in a NEAR future upgrade (keeping my fingers crossed). The buffer also needs to buffer when the unit is off/standby. I'm leaving my R15's on most of the time just to get the buffer. Although I did try turning the unit off and back on right away (off for only a second or two), and the buffer did not drop. I got really excited, then I turned it off for about ten seconds and had the excitement dashed as the buffer was gone.

Other operations seem to work just like before, nothing else jumped out as obvious to me. I certainly have not had it long enough to evaluate reliability of recordings, first runs versus repeats, etc. My R15's have already been very stable, so I don't expect to see an improvement there on my particular units.

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich

carl6 said:


> The buffer has not changed. It still dumps when you view a recorded show or go to active channel. I'm really looking forward to this being changed in a NEAR future upgrade (keeping my fingers crossed). The buffer also needs to buffer when the unit is off/standby. I'm leaving my R15's on most of the time just to get the buffer.


Carl,

Have you been talking to my guy?
Both of the things you listed are #1 and #2 in the list of enhancements to the current 90 minute buffer.

Before anyone else jumps with the question, there have been no changes discussed with regards to dual buffers..


----------



## carl6

Earl Bonovich said:


> Carl,
> 
> Have you been talking to my guy?


Other than expressing my opinions here, nope. You are doing an excellent job in that regard!



Earl Bonovich said:


> Both of the things you listed are #1 and #2 in the list of enhancements to the current 90 minute buffer.


EXCELLENT!!!!!

Thanks,
Carl


----------



## alorarosalyn

I just got the upgrade today. The version is...10B8 as well. The 30 second skip is nice! Makes things easier. Anywho, time is running out and I dont have time to play with it


----------



## srturner47

I am a current DirecTivo owner who is considering the R15 because it has 100GB of space. But, I only want DVRS with 30 second skip. I have owned three DVRs, all with 30 second skip -- ReplayTV, Dishplayer, and DirecTivo. This feature has become too important for me to live without. I was excited to see that this has been added to the R15, but it sounds like it has been added quite poorly. Am I reading correctly that if you press the 30 second skip, it takes 3 seconds to do it? Why? I don't understand. It will take me 15 seconds to skip all the comercials instead of 2 seconds. I hope I am misunderstanding this......


----------



## syphix

srturner47 said:


> Am I reading correctly that if you press the 30 second skip, it takes 3 seconds to do it? Why? I don't understand. It will take me 15 seconds to skip all the comercials instead of 2 seconds. I hope I am misunderstanding this......


And what, might I ask, would be doing with those extra 13 seconds if you had them?? Is it THAT big of a deal??

Why they implemented it this way is only known by them: ease, style, to appease the networks (you still _kinda_ watch their commercials), etc.


----------



## qwerty

syphix said:


> And what, might I ask, would be doing with those extra 13 seconds if you had them??.


Maybe watching the program you recorded?


----------



## sjniedz

syphix said:


> And what, might I ask, would be doing with those extra 13 seconds if you had them?? Is it THAT big of a deal??
> 
> Why they implemented it this way is only known by them: ease, style, to appease the networks (you still _kinda_ watch their commercials), etc.


Unless you work for the government, you should never be happy about taking 15 seconds to do something that should take 2.


----------



## srturner47

Couldn't agree more sjniedz.  

Does the R15 at least have a quick skip back 7 seconds feature?


----------



## sjniedz

srturner47 said:


> Couldn't agree more sjniedz.
> 
> Does the R15 at least have a quick skip back 7 seconds feature?


Yes, it does. Honestly, once they work out the kinks the R15 is not that bad. This is my 3rd DVR, I had UTV, Tivo and now this.


----------



## carl6

I rather like the slip as opposed to skip feature. It lets me see (high speed) what I'm passing. I use it not solely for commercial skip, but also to slip past slow portions of other programs, and being able to see what is slipping past is very nice. 

Carl


----------



## syphix

Seriously, though...in one half hour program, 45 _*SECONDS*_ of your life might be stolen waiting for the program to return because D* decided to implement a 30 second SLIP and not a 30 second SKIP. Really. Is it THAT big of a deal?? Before DVR's what'd'ya do?? That's right, you sat through that 4-6 minute commercial break.

Here's a list of things the average person wastes their life on that are GREATER than the 45 seconds lost while watching a 30 minute episode of Scrubs:

- According to efficiency experts, the average computer user spends 9 minutes every day waiting for files and web screens to download (including this forum!...and we're not "average"!)

- Americans now spend approximately fifteen minutes _a day_ waiting in traffic (probably more!)

- An average American will spend an average of 6 _months_ during his lifetime waiting at red lights.

- The time spent deleting SPAM costs United States businesses _$21.6 billion_ (I have no idea how much time that equates to, but I'll be it's a lot!).

It could be worse...you could be one of the 87,000 in the U.S. alone who are simply waiting for a new organ for a transplant...not their television show.

So, is it REALLY that big of a deal??


----------



## Wolffpack

syphix said:


> - An average American will spend an average of 6 _months_ during his lifetime waiting at red lights.


I don't wait for no stinking red lights!



syphix said:


> It could be worse...you could be one of the 87,000 in the U.S. alone who are simply waiting for a new organ for a transplant...


Hey, at least I beat that wait! :righton:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Hey Wolf... I know you got the update, what do you think so far?


30s Skip is for some people... 30s Slip is for others.

I personally have never liked the 30s skip... just never "seemed" right to me. But both my wife and me have already gotten into the habit of the 30s slip... And the WAF is way up there for it... makes it really easy for her when she is on the eliptical. 6 clicks, and put the remote down, and it is near a perfect slip past the commercia.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Ok first people complained there was nothing, now people are complaing it take a few extra seconds. I just don't understand. I guess it's like I have always been told.


----------



## srturner47

I'm only complaining because I haven't bought the DVR yet. I have a DVR which allows me to do a 30 second skip, so for me, this is a serious consideration when I think about whether or not to switch. I believe that the 30 second skip on my DVR is the most common button I press...I use it alot. Certainly if I owned an R15, and this update came down the pipeline, this would be a vast improvement. And you are right, there are some advantages to a slip, but I still think I would prefer a skip. Maybe I'm wrong, I've never owned a DVR with a "slip" before. (I don't think they even existed until now...) Still, before buying every DVR I have ever purchased, I have always asked myself first, does it have a 30 second skip? If it didn't, I excluded it immediately. Why give up functionality that I already have?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Halo said:


> Bug #1
> This is the problem which happens when viewing a currently recording program on delay. When the recording ends the very next button push of the "Jump Back 6 Seconds" button will cause the "Do You Want To Delete?" message to pop up. This causes you to have to exit the program and start over and then fast forward to where the bug happened. Very frustrating especially with sports because you have to FF over a couple of HOURS to get back to where you were before.
> This bug has been FIXED.
> this problem looked like it was fixed when I tried it, but later tonight the same bug happened twice. sorry.
> [/COLOR][/SIZE].


Have you test to see if the 30 slip results in the same bug that the 6 sec skip back does when watching a show that has just finished recording?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> Carl,
> 
> Have you been talking to my guy?
> Both of the things you listed are #1 and #2 in the list of enhancements to the current 90 minute buffer.
> 
> Before anyone else jumps with the question, there have been no changes discussed with regards to dual buffers..


Is #3 to fix the 6 sec skip back issue with watching live recordings?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I don't know... but I will ask.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't know... but I will ask.


Thanks


----------



## qwerty

syphix said:


> ...
> Here's a list of things the average person wastes their life on that are GREATER than the 45 seconds lost while watching a 30 minute episode of Scrubs:...


Yes, but I doubt you'll find many people like those things.

It's relative. Watch a 1 hour program and radomly pause for 13 seconds half a dozen times and I think most people would agree that it's a long interuption.

But as Earl points out, some like it, some don't. I think most of would agree that it's an improvement though. (At least I'm hoping. Maybe I'll have 10B8 when I get home


----------



## Wolffpack

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hey Wolf... I know you got the update, what do you think so far?


The slip is the best thing I've seen. I likey!


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Here's another ? for someone that has theupdate. Can you pause or hit play during the 30 sec slip to break out of the slip? You know, if it was a short break or you see something that you want it to play on.


----------



## carl6

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Here's another ? for someone that has theupdate. Can you pause or hit play during the 30 sec slip to break out of the slip? You know, if it was a short break or you see something that you want it to play on.


Just tried doing that, and yes, it works. You can hit play and it goes back to regular play mode right away.

Carl


----------



## xtoyz

carl6 said:


> Just tried doing that, and yes, it works. You can hit play and it goes back to regular play mode right away.
> 
> Carl


Tivo instant, or generic R15 quick?


----------



## carl6

It seemed to be immediate. But keep in mind, while doing a 30 second slip (which only lasts something like 3 seconds), it is hard to hit the play button fast enough to come out of it before the end of the slip. However, after trying it a couple of times, I was convinced that in fact I was interrupting the slip and returning to normal playing speed.

I just went and tried it again, this time I stacked a half dozen slips (3 minutes worth), and then pressed play, and it immediately stopped and returned to regular play speed at the correct point in time (where I pressed play).

Carl


----------



## cabanaboy1977

carl6 said:


> Just tried doing that, and yes, it works. You can hit play and it goes back to regular play mode right away.
> 
> Carl


SWEET! Ok, I think I like this now. I does what I would have done anyway. Which is FF till I saw the show or something else.

I assume it will take you a little bit to test to see if the 30 sec slip does the same thing the 6 sec skip back does while watching a show semi-live (and it ends) and you get the delete yes/no.


----------



## sjniedz

Earl Bonovich said:


> Hey Wolf... I know you got the update, what do you think so far?
> 
> 30s Skip is for some people... 30s Slip is for others.
> 
> I personally have never liked the 30s skip... just never "seemed" right to me. But both my wife and me have already gotten into the habit of the 30s slip... And the WAF is way up there for it... makes it really easy for her when she is on the eliptical. 6 clicks, and put the remote down, and it is near a perfect slip past the commercia.


Can you imagine how much more you would like it if it did it in only 3 seconds total rather than 15 seconds? Let's hope they improve it later on.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Wolffpack said:


> The slip is the best thing I've seen. I likey!


That comment has made a few people at DirecTV smile today.. 

Now where is Chris..... oh what ever name he is using this time.....


----------



## Malibu13

Wolffpack said:


> The slip is the best thing I've seen. I likey!


 ..........There you go folks !  From the mouth of a "true believer". :lol:


----------



## Wolffpack

Hey, I'm liking slip better than skip, really. You can catch a quick glimpse of something you may want to go back and see.


----------



## Malibu13

Wolffpack said:


> Hey, I'm liking slip better than skip, really. You can catch a quick glimpse of something you may want to go back and see.


Glad you're pleased with it Wolff. 

I never use it much on my DTiVo though, but am anxious to play a little too.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

D* Please open the update to everyone so that we can all play with 30 sec slip


----------



## Halo

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Have you test to see if the 30 slip results in the same bug that the 6 sec skip back does when watching a show that has just finished recording?


The "Do You Want To Delete" bug is only triggered by the '6 second back' button, not the '30 sec slip' button.

After using the new '30 sec slip' feature for a couple of days I have come to a few conclusions. For some content this could be a great feature, for commercial skip it is useless (for me at least). An example of the good would be watching a football game. With UTV I used a 30 sec skip between plays, but with the '30 sec slip' you get the same benefit of speeding up the action but you also get to see the setup of the play. Clear advantage to the R15. I'm sure there are other examples where the 'slip' is superior to the 'skip'.

As for commercial skip, on the UTV I could hit the 30 sec skip 6 or 7 times and be done with commercials- sometimes I'd have to hit the 'jump back' button once or twice. In any case, it was usually about 6 or 7 seconds total to hop over commercials. This was by far the best solution.
On the R15 up until now i've used FFX3 to quickly pass commercials and then nearly always required 2 or 3 'jump back' to get it right. Usually 10 or 12 seconds tops to hop over commercials. It's not as good as 30 sec skip but it works.
'30 sec slip' is the slowest solution of all. Usually 20 seconds at least to hop over commercials and skip back if need be. Not terrible and much better than being forced to sit through 3 or 4 minutes of commercials, but clearly not the best solution.

My suggestion is to have an 'Advanced Menu' where the user can toggle some of the most common preferences. Some people prefer slip, some prefer skip. Let them choose. Some people want the guide to pop up with one button push, other may prefer the current guide filter with two button pushes. Let them choose.
If the R15 wants to be the best it should have these options.

I am pleased that we are receiving nearly monthly updates and hope that some of the obvious bugs are fixed in the near future.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Halo said:


> The "Do You Want To Delete" bug is only triggered by the '6 second back' button, not the '30 sec slip' button.


Nice, thanks for testing that.


----------



## qwerty

Interesting development. I got home from worked and was disappointed to find I still had 10AF. I figured I'd take a shot and force an update. Was dissapointed again when 10AF started downloading. After hitting 100%, screen when blank for 5 - 10 minutes. Power button did nothing. Hit the red button, and figured what the hell, 02468 again just in case the last update may have gotten corrupted. Low and behold, 10B8 downloaded! Now lets see about this slip vs. skip


----------



## bjflynn04

Earl, 

Any word on when the east coast will get the update.


----------



## Malibu13

Earl Bonovich said:


> That comment has made a few people at DirecTV smile today..
> 
> Now where is Chris..... oh what ever name he is using this time.....


Oh, He's Here alright!  .............just hasn't shown his "true colors" yet. :lol:


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball

bjflynn04 said:


> Earl,
> 
> Any word on when the east coast will get the update.


Probably either 4/18 or 4/25 in the early morning.


----------



## morgantown

Donnie Byrd said:


> Oh, He's Here alright!  .............just hasn't shown his "true colors" yet. :lol:


I thought there was a sighting yesterday...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

morgantown said:


> I thought there was a sighting yesterday...


There is a user we are trying to determin.... :;

AS for the East Coast... Probably mid to late next week.


----------



## bjflynn04

Earl Bonovich said:


> AS for the East Coast... Probably mid to late next week.


Thank you. I can't wait until I get the update.


----------



## georgewells

I still have not received the 10B8 update. Is it being sent in batches ? I live in the NorthWest.
Wonder when I will get it ??
George


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Again...

It is not in full release mode yet. It is only available to a small subset, via the 02468 method (there should have been no automatic upgrades).


----------



## xtoyz

Earl Bonovich said:


> Again...
> 
> It is not in full release mode yet. It is only available to a small subset, via the 02468 method (there should have been no automatic upgrades).


What if you can't get the box to reset? I did it (after i turned it on for the first time in 2 months) a few days ago and 02468 worked for 10af, but now that I have 10af I can't get it to do the 02468 to work.

Shawn


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Is it because the box won't restart?
Or keying the sequence isn't working?

Note, Carl6 pointed out that your remote MUST be on the DirecTV selector when entering the code.

Note #2: Being that you are in NY, you probably won't get 10B8 at this time


----------



## xtoyz

Restart work's fine. Keying the code doesn't trigger anything. My remote is always on the DTV setting. Besides, a guy can dream can't he? I kept my tivo active just in case, atleast until i get 108B. We'll see I guess, even though I want it now.


----------



## Wolffpack

Just to make sure. When you reset as soon as the first blue screen appears you hit 02468 on your remote and nothing else, correct? That does not come up with a download screen eventually...it takes a minute or two.


----------



## xtoyz

Wolffpack said:


> Just to make sure. When you reset as soon as the first blue screen appears you hit 02468 on your remote and nothing else, correct? That does not come up with a download screen eventually...it takes a minute or two.


I type the code at the welcome screen, and it doesn't do anything. I tried waiting, i tried typing it a bunch of times, and any other combination. I get nothing


----------



## cabanaboy1977

xtoyz said:


> I type the code at the welcome screen, and it doesn't do anything. I tried waiting, i tried typing it a bunch of times, and any other combination. I get nothing


You can only type it once and only hit those buttons. If you type it again or hit other buttons it won't work. It does take a while and will seem like it's not doing anything, just wait and it will go. Make sure your remote is in the D* mode not AV1, AV2 or TV or it won't work (even if you have put the reciever on AV1 or AV2 you will still need to leave it on D* mode)


----------



## xtoyz

cabanaboy1977 said:


> You can only type it once and only hit those buttons. If you type it again or hit other buttons it won't work. It does take a while and will seem like it's not doing anything, just wait and it will go. Make sure your remote is in the D* mode not AV1, AV2 or TV or it won't work (even if you have put the reciever on AV1 or AV2 you will still need to leave it on D* mode)


Tried that one as well. We'll see what I can accomplish tonight I guess. Enough wasting bandwith on this though, can anyone verify if series links work correctly now?


----------



## jtb50

Can you damage the receiver by resetting it alot.I to have tried the 02468 upgrade a few times with 0 results.Is it like the last upgrade,unless its in your area no matter how many times you try, it won't work?


----------



## Wolffpack

jtb50 said:


> Can you damage the receiver by resetting it alot.I to have tried the 02468 upgrade a few times with 0 results.Is it like the last upgrade,unless its in your area no matter how many times you try, it won't work?


For some users, resetting the R15 alot is a necessity.

Why do you think you can damage the receiver by "resetting it alot"?


----------



## Clint Lamor

jtb50 said:


> Can you damage the receiver by resetting it alot.I to have tried the 02468 upgrade a few times with 0 results.Is it like the last upgrade,unless its in your area no matter how many times you try, it won't work?


No it's basically just rebooting the unit. Shouldn't have any adverse affects (outisde of losing guide data and other settings).


----------



## Wolffpack

xtoyz said:


> I type the code at the welcome screen, and it doesn't do anything. I tried waiting, i tried typing it a bunch of times, and any other combination. I get nothing


Typing a bunch of times won't help. Do it once. It does work for everyone else with an R15. I guess you could call DTV and complain that 02468 doesn't work for you....or you can just wait until you get it. It will be there, probably within a week.


----------



## jtb50

Wolffpack said:


> For some users, resetting the R15 alot is a necessity.
> 
> Why do you think you can damage the receiver by "resetting it alot"?


Was just asking a simple question.I am not as informed as others
Clint,thank you for your reply.


----------



## Wolffpack

jtb50 said:


> Was just asking a simple question.I am not as informed as others
> Clint,thank you for your reply.


I appolgize. I misread your original post. You had stated 


jtb50 said:


> Can you damage the receiver by resetting it alot.


And I didn't notice that was a question, I read it as a statement that you could. I am sorry about that. I need to read more closely.


----------



## qwerty

xtoyz said:


> ...I can't get it to do the 02468 to work.Shawn


Are you resetting with the red button? 02468 doesn't seem to work if you reset through the menu using the remote.
Has it worked in the past?


----------



## bjflynn04

qwerty said:


> Are you resetting with the red button? 02468 doesn't seem to work if you reset through the menu using the remote.
> Has it worked in the past?


I have reset the r15 through the menu before and I got 02468 to work.


----------



## ApK

This upgrade sounds good. 30 slip sounds like a welcome addition and an acceptable comprimise with the advertisers, but basic DVR functions are paramount, of course.
Can any of you lucky 10B8ers tell me if my pet peeve as been fixed:
That darn 'must change channel in 5 minutes' box that pops up even when there's no reason for it, like over recorded shows and then changes channels immediately if you hit ok? That's GOT to go!

TIA,
ApK


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The 5 minute warning hasn't not changed.... yet


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Do you think we'll ever see PIP on any of D* upcoming DVR's? E* has it on all of theirs. I have it on my UTV and use it all the time. Thanks.


----------



## Thunder7

theratpatrol said:


> Do you think we'll ever see PIP on any of D* upcoming DVR's? E* has it on all of theirs. I have it on my UTV and use it all the time. Thanks.


I still have a UTV that is my primary and still like it best of all the DVRs, but I'd be surprised to see it.....not sure why, but Tivo and D*DVR seem to not be interested in doing it, although it was one of the best features of the UTV.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I don't think we will see PIP on any of the DirecTV DVRs...
Just my estimated guess.... 

AT least not until we see a new hardware design.


----------



## DesignDawg

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't think we will see PIP on any of the DirecTV DVRs...
> Just my estimated guess....
> 
> AT least not until we see a new hardware design.


What makes you say that? PIP is theoretically acheivable on this unit. Lots of people say it's not because that would require two decoders, but someone pointed out in another thread that the chip at the heart of this system is capable of decoding 4 streams simultaneously. Of course, there's no PIP button ATM, is there? --Not that huge a deal, I guess, but...

Ricky


----------



## carl6

There is only one video encoder - i.e., what provides the output video. For PIP, you would need two, as well as probably needing dual rf outputs.

Carl


----------



## Clint Lamor

carl6 said:


> There is only one video encoder - i.e., what provides the output video. For PIP, you would need two, as well as probably needing dual rf outputs.
> 
> Carl


I thought the stream was already coming across encoded? Then just written to disk in native format and decoded as it's played back.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

carl6 said:


> There is only one video encoder - i.e., what provides the output video. For PIP, you would need two, as well as probably needing dual rf outputs.
> 
> Carl


You don't need dual RF's out. UTV didn't have that and had PIP, infact that's how you switched dual buffers was to swap between the pip window and the full window. E* DVR i think does have the dual RF's.


----------



## dodge boy

cabanaboy1977 said:


> You don't need dual RF's out. UTV didn't have that and had PIP, infact that's how you switched dual buffers was to swap between the pip window and the full window. E* DVR i think does have the dual RF's.


I agree... My girlfriend got some Atlantic Technologies? or something DVR through Time Warner, it has 1 set of out puts and has PIP, really nice. I was there when it was installed, it is a little confusing to use, but it records what it is supposed too. I told the installer I had the BEST DVR (Directv TiVo) and "upgraded" to the worst 
R15, He used to work for a D* Installer he said that getting rid of TiVo was a mistake. :hurah:


----------



## Wolffpack

carl6 said:


> There is only one video encoder - i.e., what provides the output video. For PIP, you would need two, as well as probably needing dual rf outputs.
> 
> Carl


The R15 doesn't have any encoder as the data stream from DTV is already in MPEG2 format.



STMicroelectronics said:


> The STi5528 and STi4629 chipset can decode two separate video and audio streams allowing consumers to connect two televisions to a single set top box.


...or it could also handle PIP. I hadn't heard about 4 decoders.

More can be found about the chipset here.


----------



## Jasen

tonight I did a force download on my r15 and I got the new software upgrade


----------



## dodge boy

I know you will delete this but when the heck is ohio going to get it? I've been 02468 ing myself to death all last week and so far this week and no joy.


----------



## Bobman

I had a "dream" that DirecTV pulled this update and instead released something different with more fixes next week.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Bobman said:


> I had a "dream" that DirecTV pulled this update and instead released something different with more fixes next week.


WAY OT Here...
But if you ever "find something intresting"
http://www.foundmagazine.com/

Okay... back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Latest update on the rollout...

They are continuing the testing.. but everything is looking good so far.
Right now, they are on track for a full release... next week.


----------



## CHOMPIS

Issue noted with 10B8: Trick play stops working, cannot play out anything from MyVOD. Worked fine for a couple of days but now is stuck on the channel I left it on last night. Anyone see the same?


----------



## PWenger

Earl Bonovich said:


> Latest update on the rollout...
> 
> They are continuing the testing.. but everything is looking good so far.
> Right now, they are on track for a full release... next week.


I apologize if you addressed this, but when you say full release, do you mean a release to everyone in the country, or a release that will have further fixes and upgrades (in other words, another version)?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Yes by full release, I mean everyone to the country.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

CHOMPIS said:


> Issue noted with 10B8: Trick play stops working, cannot play out anything from MyVOD. Worked fine for a couple of days but now is stuck on the channel I left it on last night. Anyone see the same?


That would be a new one to me... I haven't see that problem posted (with 10B8) on any of the forums.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

CHOMPIS said:


> Issue noted with 10B8: Trick play stops working, cannot play out anything from MyVOD. Worked fine for a couple of days but now is stuck on the channel I left it on last night. Anyone see the same?


Welcome to the forum Chompis.:welcome_s

Sound like your system locked up, this is not an issue that is only related to 10D8. Press the red button on the front of your reciever under the access card door and you should be ok. Your guide data will rebuild over the next 48hrs.


----------



## carl6

I had another blank live video experience last night. Was watching a recorded show, as it was recording (but about 20 minutes behind real time). When I reached the end of the show (but before the actual end of the recording) I pressed the stop button. At that time my live video was blank with no video or audio.

I tried changing channels, that did not bring it back.
I tried doing the signal strength process, that did not bring it back.
I did a regular reset (via the menu), that did bring it back.

This is the third time that I have had the blank live video experience since getting 10B8. Twice I've had to reset to restore video. Once I was able to get it back by changing channels.

Carl

Edit to correct a statement: This is the first time with the blank screen on 10B8. The first two were with 10AF.


----------



## psweig

carl6 said:


> I had another blank live video experience last night. Was watching a recorded show, as it was recording (but about 20 minutes behind real time). When I reached the end of the show (but before the actual end of the recording) I pressed the stop button. At that time my live video was blank with no video or audio.
> 
> I tried changing channels, that did not bring it back.
> I tried doing the signal strength process, that did not bring it back.
> I did a regular reset (via the menu), that did bring it back.
> 
> This is the third time that I have had the blank live video experience since getting 10B8. Twice I've had to reset to restore video. Once I was able to get it back by changing channels.
> 
> Carl


Actually I thought this was only the R15, but last night I had it happen with the SD-DVR40 for the first time. :nono:


----------



## sjniedz

Earl Bonovich said:


> WAY OT Here...
> But if you ever "find something intresting"
> http://www.foundmagazine.com/
> 
> Okay... back to your regularly scheduled thread.


Weird how they got your photo huh?

http://www.foundmagazine.com/index.php?fuseaction=finds.view&fid=577


----------



## Wolffpack

I ran the System Test on my R15 today mainly for the SAT Tuner issue in other threads and noticed the Phone portion of the test was always passing. I don't have a phone line connected.


----------



## Wolffpack

Just ran into something I've not run into before. I'm loading up SLs for some more testing. I also noticed a show on today that I wanted to record, just that showing, a movie. I hit record and the R15 came up with the list of conflicts and I told it to cancel the other records and record this movie. It started recording the movie just fine. I watch about 10 minutes of it and placed the R15 in standby and left. I returned about 30 minutes later and noticed the R15 stopped recording my manual record and now was recording the #1 SL I had setup.

I want to make sure I understand this logic, which seems very strange to me. If I queue a manual record and via the conflict screen tell the R15 to indeed record this movie, shouldn't it record the entire movie? Even the 10 minutes I watched, while it was recording is nowhere to be found in MYVOD. Seems like when you resolve conflicts you really don't and the 5 minute message must have come up while in standby and defaulted to changing channels in the middle of the movie I was recording to record the SL episode.
_
EDIT: BTW, by "loading up SLs" I'm referring to SLs with multiple conflicts. During the time period listed above I have 3 SLs set to record. I would expect the R15 to record the top priority SL except when I tell it to do a manual record. So this is an instance with a few conflicts.

Also this is under 10B8._


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> Just ran into something I've not run into before. I'm loading up SLs for some more testing. I also noticed a show on today that I wanted to record, just that showing, a movie. I hit record and the R15 came up with the list of conflicts and I told it to cancel the other records and record this movie. It started recording the movie just fine. I watch about 10 minutes of it and placed the R15 in standby and left. I returned about 30 minutes later and noticed the R15 stopped recording my manual record and now was recording the #1 SL I had setup.
> ...................
> Also this is under 10B8.[/I]


Wolffpack, I have seen this same messed up logic, sometimes when I have cleared up conflicts in the todo list. (haven't gotten 10D8 yet) It will start recording 5-10 mins of a show and then switch to another that was a high priority, even thought the episode was canceled from the doto list. It happen last week Thursday but I didn't care because they were reruns or I had them recording elsewhere. Heck, I'm pretty sure I've had it do it twice in the same time block.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Just got an update...

Full release is a go for this week....


----------



## ApK

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just got an update...
> 
> Full release is a go for this week....


Cool! 
Going back and looking at your original post in this thread, is there any update to exactly what this release includes or what fixed have been made?
(You said the list was subject to change....)

ApK


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just got an update...
> 
> Full release is a go for this week....


And word on which half of this week?


----------



## ISWIZ

cabanaboy1977 said:


> And word on which half of this week?


It won't be the morning of April 24, 2006 :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

There are no changes to the release... the build is still the 10B8 release..

As for which part of the week... the part before Sunday


----------



## syphix

Earl: is this a release for the 300 series, too?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Earl Bonovich said:


> As for which part of the week... the part before Sunday


LOL:lol:, I kind of figured you might say something like that.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

syphix said:


> Earl: is this a release for the 300 series, too?


Yes, the 300 series is included in the release... I am expecting to get the version number sooner then later.


----------



## dodge boy

ISWIZ said:


> It won't be the morning of April 24, 2006 :lol:


nothing here in Ohio on 4/25/2006  I need on their "Special" list like Earl.....


----------



## candledelite

My system froze up last night. I was watching a recorded show and half way through it just froze. I tried to start it over, but everytime I got to that point, it would freeze again. Sometimes I would hear audio, but that would end too.

Will the new release fix this? Any suggestions?????????????


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The new release does include a bunch of stability fixes for the unit.

So... hopefully, yes it will fix your issue.


----------



## qwerty

candledelite said:


> My system froze up last night. I was watching a recorded show and half way through it just froze. I tried to start it over, but everytime I got to that point, it would freeze again. Sometimes I would hear audio, but that would end too.
> 
> Will the new release fix this? Any suggestions?????????????


How exactly did it freeze? Was it just the video of this program that froze? Is it possible that it recorded exactly what was transmited?


----------



## frogg

candledelite said:


> My system froze up last night. I was watching a recorded show and half way through it just froze. I tried to start it over, but everytime I got to that point, it would freeze again. Sometimes I would hear audio, but that would end too.
> 
> Will the new release fix this? Any suggestions?????????????


I had this happen once, and it also caused the hard drive to start clicking and stuttering. I deleted that recorded episode, and have not had any problems since (fingers crossed). Weird.


----------



## candledelite

It froze at different points of the playback. Sometimes it will go a littler further and completely stop at the end after ff. I was also watching as it was recording so I know the actual show had no freezing.


----------



## leesweet

Anyone seen this?! I finally got a 02468 update, but: here's what I got, which Earl says is impossible: It's now 108F when the previous version was 10AF. Huh?  I checked it many times.


----------



## qwerty

leesweet said:


> Anyone seen this?! I finally got a 02468 update, but: here's what I got, which Earl is impossible: It's now 108F when the previous version was 10AF. Huh?  I checked it many times.


Interesting! Have you considered another force to see what you get?


----------



## leesweet

Will do.... good idea!


----------



## leesweet

leesweet said:


> Will do.... good idea!


So far, *no* update... strange.


----------



## Armando

Got my 10B8 and no problems so far and the next day got my 0x1007 on my D11. I see no changes on the D11. All this occured last week.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Armando said:


> Got my 10B8 and no problems so far and the next day got my 0x1007 on my D11. I see no changes on the D11. All this occured last week.


KOT... in the upcomming weeks, we hope to open a new section on this forum board, to cover the non-dvr products from DirecTV... and provide the "release" notes for those products as well.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

FYI...

The "Commercial" release (aka the full release) has started....
It is going by segments of the country (but I don't know which one was released yesterday).

So over the next few days you all should start to see 10B8

Still don't have a Philips Model number, but it IS included in this release... you will not be skipped. You may be on latter portion of the rollout, but you will get it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

candledelite said:


> It froze at different points of the playback. Sometimes it will go a littler further and completely stop at the end after ff. I was also watching as it was recording so I know the actual show had no freezing.


Is it just that one recording or does the GUI seem slow too? I had something happen like that and I had to reset the R15 to get it to work ok.


----------



## canekid

Can anyone else verify that 10B8 has gone full tilt on the update?

I got my update last night on my bedroom unit, ;-D lol.

I haven't checked the family room R15 so i am not sure if this is just an expanded testing or the real thing.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It is the real thing.
The code started to roll out last night


----------



## candledelite

It appeared to be the GUI. I could still hear audio. I tried to reset it once but the same problem occured. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Fat_Boy

Why would I want to get this _update_ when my current version was installed on *7/21/2012*. Seems like I am a pre-pre-pre-beta tester for some future version ;~).

I have had this about 2wks or so. For the most part we like it, but some of the bugs are quite annoying w/ the current software ver. 0x10AF.

FB


----------



## brykc14

Mine is 2012 also...have no idea why


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball

Well on my R15, I apparently got my update to 10B8 2 months ago, on 2/21/2006.


----------



## canekid

Crystal Pepsi Ball said:


> Well on my R15, I apparently got my update to 10B8 2 months ago, on 2/21/2006.


Do your timers work correctly? The only thing I can imagine is that your clock is off.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

No, there is something odd in the "date" of the updates.
It has been that way since day one.


----------



## Wolffpack

My date was upated correctly for the February update, but remained the same for the March and 10B8 update (02/21/2006).


----------



## uslimey

I have had my Directv and R15 since the end of February and of course have had the same issues as many of you. I had the new upgrade in the wee hours of Tuesday morning. Last night I was recording American Idol and Lost - when I went to watch Lost later history stated partial recording (46 minutes). Ok I can handle partlial but unfortunately it is just a blank screen. It is in there as being recorded - is there any way to resurrect it? Thanks.

Sue


----------



## canekid

Once a recording is messed up, there's little hope...

The problem occured durring the recording, it lost signal, glitched, etc.


----------



## uslimey

canekid said:


> Once a recording is messed up, there's little hope...
> 
> The problem occured durring the recording, it lost signal, glitched, etc.


Bad news - but thanks!

Sue


----------



## wohlfie

uslimey said:


> Bad news - but thanks!
> 
> Sue


The good news is it was a stinking repeat of the "re-cap" episode, so you didn't miss anything new!!!


----------



## mosh in bed

Still haven't had the pleasure of getting the update here (miami, fl)
I think I resetted my R15 12 times since last night.
At least it's good for the system...
Still wish I had that update though


----------



## qwerty

mosh in bed said:


> Still haven't had the pleasure of getting the update here (miami, fl)
> I think I resetted my R15 12 times since last night.
> At least it's good for the system...
> Still wish I had that update though


I was going to say that if you didn't get it with a force, don't bother trying again until the next day. But, thinking back, I tried last week and didn't get 10B8, then it froze booting up so I tried again and got it.


----------



## mosh in bed

qwerty said:


> I was going to say that if you didn't get it with a force, don't bother trying again until the next day. But, thinking back, I tried last week and didn't get 10B8, then it froze booting up so I tried again and got it.


To be honest, I've only updated it once (by force) since I got it and that was when 10AF came out, since I didn't know about this update process. Since I'm also very new to this whole DVR/Tivo thing, I don't know how my R15 would update automatically... I think I read on the forums somewhere that the R15 only updates manually?


----------



## qwerty

The process is in the FAQ, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56699 (under revision). Lotsa good info for new users.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The R15 will most certainly update automatically, when it is "told" by DirecTV that a update is ready for it.


----------



## mosh in bed

Earl Bonovich said:


> The R15 will most certainly update automatically, when it is "told" by DirecTV that a update is ready for it.


Does it need to be in standby mode? To be honest I never turn off my dvr... It's always on (I'm not sure but this is probably bad for it..)

thanks for the info thus far


----------



## gimme5

mosh in bed said:


> Does it need to be in standby mode?


No it doesn't need to be in standby mode. The unit will reboot by itself in the middle of the night once the update has been received.

I don't put the DVR in standby either. It doesn't harm the DVR as far as I know.


----------



## mosh in bed

gimme5 said:


> No it doesn't need to be in standby mode. The unit will reboot by itself in the middle of the night once the update has been received.
> 
> I don't put the DVR in standby either. It doesn't harm the DVR as far as I know.


thanks for the info. you guys know your stuff.


----------



## uslimey

wohlfie said:


> The good news is it was a stinking repeat of the "re-cap" episode, so you didn't miss anything new!!!


Thanks Wohlfie - I can now delete with peace of mind. Why they do these recaps - Desperate Housewives too - It would seem that most folks detest them? Just proves to me that they are stumped for a storyline. Maybe I need to get a life or read a good book!! Thanks.

Sue


----------



## cabanaboy1977

uslimey said:


> Thanks Wohlfie - I can now delete with peace of mind. Why they do these recaps - Desperate Housewives too - It would seem that most folks detest them? Just proves to me that they are stumped for a storyline. Maybe I need to get a life or read a good book!! Thanks.
> 
> Sue


I think they are trying to get new viewers or get nwer viewers caught up. Good thing is we don't lose shows to it, the bad news is we have to wait another week.


----------



## nneptune

It's now April 30. Am I the only one in the US without the new upgrade?
Looking forward to the 30-second 'slip'.


----------



## mosh in bed

nneptune said:


> It's now April 30. Am I the only one in the US without the new upgrade?
> Looking forward to the 30-second 'slip'.


I am about to force an update (haven't tried in about two days.) I will let you know if you are the only one.


----------



## mosh in bed

Nope, you and I are the only ones. Re-downloading 10AF. -sigh-


----------



## bjflynn04

The rest of the country will not get the upgrade until 5-3-06.


----------



## candledelite

nneptune said:


> It's now April 30. Am I the only one in the US without the new upgrade?
> Looking forward to the 30-second 'slip'.


I checked this morning before I left for work, no you are not the only one.

OHIO


----------



## dodge boy

candledelite said:


> I checked this morning before I left for work, no you are not the only one.
> 
> OHIO


Still nothing in Ohio either


----------



## benn5325

Nothing in Chicago yet


----------



## syphix

Nothing here on my R15-300 in Minnesota, either...still waiting....


----------



## Brent04

I have version 10B8 in Virginia on May 2.


----------



## nneptune

Brent04 said:


> I have version 10B8 in Virginia on May 2.


Lucky! I'm hoping it'll download tonight or tomorrow. Let the waiting game continue.


----------



## bjflynn04

I now have 10B8 I did the 02468 around 10:45 tonight and at first it looked like it was downloading 10AF again until it finished and I checked the system setup and it is showing my current version of 10B8. So you should be able to force the download now and get 10B8.


----------



## Wolffpack

bjflynn04 said:


> I now have 10B8 I did the 02468 around 10:45 tonight and at first it looked like it was downloading 10AF again until it finished and I checked the system setup and it is showing my current version of 10B8. So you should be able to force the download now and get 10B8.


Top right corner of the screen does have the version # it's downloading while it's downloading.


----------



## bjflynn04

Wolffpack said:


> Top right corner of the screen does have the version # it's downloading while it's downloading.


That's the thing, when it was downloading it showed 10AF not 10B8 and after it finished it showed that it was downloaded on 3-21-06 the same day 10AF downloaded.


----------



## MrCuda74

I tried the 02468 at 1145p and got 10B8. I'm in Indiana.


----------



## KY Mike

West KY representin. 10B8 in da house!


----------



## nneptune

Ha! Hot dang!
After reading these posts, I decided to try to force the upgrade and it's here!
30-second 'slip' is great! The new XM screen looks fantastic! I'm looking forward to messing around with this, The R15 is coming around!


----------



## nneptune

bjflynn04 said:


> That's the thing, when it was downloading it showed 10AF not 10B8 and after it finished it showed that it was downloaded on 3-21-06 the same day 10AF downloaded.
> 
> View attachment 5685


Same here. It said 10AF while downloading, but I was damned surprised to find the new version!


----------



## Wolffpack

nneptune said:


> Same here. It said 10AF while downloading, but I was damned surprised to find the new version!


Well, so much for the R15 being consistent.


----------



## nneptune

Wolffpack said:


> Well, so much for the R15 being consistent.


I don't think consistency exists any more in this world...
BTW, I'll be out in Chandler, AZ in a few weeks and spend about a month there.
I'll look for the place with a wolf face and a D* dish!


----------



## brykc14

Im in Eastern Ky..at 4:10am I was watching a recorded show, it popped up on the screen

New Software Download
with the following buttons

Download Now
Download Later

I chose Download Now of course and now have 10B8


----------



## future_itisnow

Any word on the update getting out to those of us running an R15-300? I did a force this morning and still do not have the update. btw...i'm in Detroit.


----------



## jtb50

I received the update this morning,and tried out the 30 sec slip and it did not work.Let me see if i have this right.While watching a recorded show,tap the advance button and it should slip ahead 30 seconds?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

It will "slip" ahead 30s ... It will take about 2.5 seconds. The unit will FF at 12x speed and stop after exactly 30s of content.


----------



## jtb50

Earl Bonovich said:


> It will "slip" ahead 30s ... It will take about 2.5 seconds. The unit will FF at 12x speed and stop after exactly 30s of content.


I think i was holding the advance button down instead of tapping it.I will try again when i get home.Thanks Earl.


----------



## ronw41

I have 10B8 here in Mt. Juliet, Tennessee. Screen said it downloaded at
3:14 am. I will have to play with it tonight and see how it works.

Ron:hurah:


----------



## candledelite

ronw41 said:


> I have 10B8 here in Mt. Juliet, Tennessee. Screen said it downloaded at
> 3:14 am. I will have to play with it tonight and see how it works.
> 
> Ron:hurah:


I checked again this morning and nothing, but I will check again when I get home.

OHIO


----------



## laxcoach

Homer says, "woo hoo." Special Ed says, "yay."

Wife says, "30 second skip? I just had a small orgasm."


-- got it in Atlanta this AM


----------



## gimme5

Got the update in Poinciana, FL. I can skip to the end of the recording holding the "slip" button, but not back to the start  That's something i was using a lot.


----------



## mosh in bed

YESSSSSSS I got it at 4 am  I love my new slip button lol It is the greatest invention ever.


----------



## Wolffpack

I had 10B8 for a while now and just noticed a problem recording. I haven't taken the unit off stand by for a couple of days, no time to watch anything. This morning I took it off stand by and it took about 2 minutes to come on and the remote response was about 5 seconds.

I then noticed that the unit hadn't recorded anything since 3:00 am on 05/01. While it was running slow it was still running, but nothing recorded in the past 48 or so hours. 

Figuring it was time for a reset I did and when it came back up it was still very slow. Keep in mind I currently have 50 SLs on the unit and I have always noted slow remote response after a reset as it rebuilds the guide and creates the TDL. It started recording a show that was scheduled from 9:00am - 10:00am as it should. While I was watching the recording show live, at 9:46am I got the "need to change channels" message. Knowing it wasn't yet 9:55 I looked closer at the message and it stated it needed to change channels at 9:30 am. Well it kinda missed that boat so I selected cancel. Ok, show still recording and playing. Next, another need to change channels message. This one for 9:00 am. Buy now it was 9:48 am. So I pressed cancel again. Keep in mind that every remote keystroke takes 5 seconds to respond.

Maybe time for a DA/R and start from scratch.


----------



## psweig

The 30 second slip is wonderful! Unlike the skip it allows to to see if you need to rewind 8 secs.

There is much improvement in the catergory sort. For the very first time I got through the entire list of horror movies (528) without a freeze.:hurah: This is almost as good as the 30 second slip. It's still a bit slow, but this has improved also.

I accomplished all this during guide data download :hurah:


----------



## ApK

Got it here in NJ! Jury is still out on the 30 sec slip, mainly because it appears to have the same few seconds of audio drop out when it starts again as when it comes out of pause. I'm eager to browse around the menus and searches and what not to see if anything is better now!

Today, 30 Slip, tomorrow, the 5 minute warning, the next day, the world! Bwahahah!


----------



## vettegofast

I noticed the upgrade by the size of the FF and RW font when i play back my recordings. Hopefully the box will be more stable now. Its been kinda flakey lately for some reason. Oh and I really like the 30 s slip.


----------



## RAD

OK, got 10B8 last night. I waited for the guide to populate to add Stargate SG1 on 244 at 7PM CDT on Friday nights as a series link saying first run only. I had a SL for this before but deleted it over a month ago since I didn't want all the reruns it was recording. I gave it a few hours and then checked the To Do list, it's again going to record every showing of Stargate SG1 on 244 that the bloody box can find. I called into D* on this problem back in December, told it would be fixed by the end of January, now the end of May and still occuring. Hell, if I wanted stuff like this I would have stayed with E* and their problems STB's.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

nneptune said:


> The new XM screen looks fantastic!


What do the new XM screens have or look like thats different?

Thanks.


----------



## Wolffpack

See: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56477


----------



## bjflynn04

Another thing that I like now besides the 30 second slip and the new XM screens is that the Caller ID logs the calls when the receiver is off now too.


----------



## miketip1

Maybe I'm just not use to it, but the 30ss seems a bit wonky.

I'd hit it 6 times, and it looked like sometimes it didn't ff all the way.
Instead it ff a while, then went to a slower ff speed, then regular with no sound, then back to live. 

It got annoying so I just hit 30ss, wait for sound then hit is again.
At this piont I'd really like a 30 second skip


----------



## candledelite

I have a R-15 300 and there was no update.

D says the update is not available for this series yet. Any word????


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I have mentioned it a few times (Scattered accross multiple threads)

The update for the 300 (Philips Series) units is being held on to, while they monitor the Humax (500) series release

As of right now, there is no date or time frame on when the Philips version may be released.


----------



## Fourdogs

Got the 10B8 "upgrade" on 5/3/2006 and the 30 second slip seems to be working well. Now, if they would just fix the "channels I get" it, would be *much* better.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

vettegofast said:


> I noticed the upgrade by the size of the FF and RW font when i play back my recordings. Hopefully the box will be more stable now. Its been kinda flakey lately for some reason. Oh and I really like the 30 s slip.


I noticed that when I got home last night. I'm surprised some hasn't complained that the FF and RW icons are too big now. :lol:

I did find one limit to the 30 sec slip. It only goes up to 20 times but if you wait three seconds (long enough for the banner to dissapper) you can hit the slip another 20 times and it will keep going and add onto the 10 mins that is currently slipping.

It also seems that the skip to begining is gone. There is no way to skip to the begin of the recording once your at the end. It will only go into 30 sec slip or it will just sit there and then give you the delete/don't delete. As long as the add the option to start over to that menu I'll be happy.

All and all I like the slip.


----------



## techNoodle

cabanaboy1977 said:


> It also seems that the skip to begining is gone.


The skip to beginning is there, but only when using FF. Try it and let everyone know.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

techNoodle said:


> The skip to beginning is there, but only when using FF. Try it and let everyone know.


So is that any time you are FF and hit jump forward it will jump to the begining? If it only works in the last minute I wouldn't think there would be much time to hit the jump button. Thanks for the tip technoodle.


----------



## qwerty

miketip1 said:


> Maybe I'm just not use to it, but the 30ss seems a bit wonky.
> 
> I'd hit it 6 times, and it looked like sometimes it didn't ff all the way.
> Instead it ff a while, then went to a slower ff speed, then regular with no sound, then back to live.
> 
> It got annoying so I just hit 30ss, wait for sound then hit is again.
> At this piont I'd really like a 30 second skip


I had a little trouble with it last night, then my unit froze up. If I hit slip multiple times the indicator at the bottom wouldn't increment and it would only slip 30 sec. Worked fine after a reset.


----------



## stigmata

I received the update on my two R15s on 5/3 and since then, both of my R15s randomly lose the satellite signal on both tuners. You'll be watching a station (any) and it will cut to the error message number 771 screen where it searches for signal on both tuners. Its isolated to just the R15s as well, my D10s aren't having any trouble at all. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

stigmata said:


> I received the update on my two R15s on 5/3 and since then, both of my R15s randomly lose the satellite signal on both tuners. You'll be watching a station (any) and it will cut to the error message number 771 screen where it searches for signal on both tuners. Its isolated to just the R15s as well, my D10s aren't having any trouble at all. Anyone else have this problem?


Haven't had this happen with the new update. Because tuner 1 is where it gets updates and searchs for signal, I'd try swapping the cables from tuner 1 to tuner 2 and vise versa. If you'll still having the issues it could be that the tuner is going? If it stops you might want to look at the cabling that was going to tuner one.


----------



## cobaltblue

I have the 10B8 software and had experienced no problems until this past Wed. night. I recorded CSI NY and L&O and at that time was watching a movie from MY VOD. Last night we watched CSI NY with no problem but when we were watching L&O for about fourty minutes, the screen went blank and I received a message saying"searching for authorized content". Could I have done something wrong (highly possible) or has anyone ever had this problem and knows what may have caused it.


----------



## ghewlett

I have R15-300 Directv DVR in Dallas area.

From this forum, it seems everyone is getting the 10B8 sw version now with the new 30-sec ff feature. But I cannot seem to get this version.

I have tried reseting the unit and waiting for download of 10B8.
I have also manually downloaded software into the unit using 02468 method.

Still, I have version 103A.

A couple of you noted that when it downloaded, it said it was downloading 103A, but was in fact downloading the new version. Unfortunately, mine said I was downloading 103A and apparently, that is the version I was indeed downloading.

Any thoughts as to why I cannot get the new version? 

-Greg


----------



## Litman

I live in LA area and I have R15-300 and also can't get the upgrade. I talked to someone in my area who has R15 500 and he does get it. Unless someone tells me different, I'm of the opinion that the upgrade is not available if you have 300, and not 500, although it's supposed to be "coming soon". (So sick of hearing that.) I'm calling DTV and demanding that they issue me a 500 or a refund. Let's see how far I get.



ghewlett said:


> I have R15-300 Directv DVR in Dallas area.
> 
> From this forum, it seems everyone is getting the 10B8 sw version now with the new 30-sec ff feature. But I cannot seem to get this version.
> 
> I have tried reseting the unit and waiting for download of 10B8.
> I have also manually downloaded software into the unit using 02468 method.
> 
> Still, I have version 103A.
> 
> A couple of you noted that when it downloaded, it said it was downloading 103A, but was in fact downloading the new version. Unfortunately, mine said I was downloading 103A and apparently, that is the version I was indeed downloading.
> 
> Any thoughts as to why I cannot get the new version?
> 
> -Greg


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The next version for the Philips is not starting to roll out:

103F is th enext version for the Philips.
It is functionally identical to the 10B8 version for the Humax


----------



## wohlfie

Earl Bonovich said:


> The next version for the Philips is not starting to roll out:
> 
> 103F is th enext version for the Philips.
> It is functionally identical to the 10B0 version for the Humax


Okay Earl...I am confused....

did you mean 10B8 for the Humax?
or 10C0?

I assume there is a typo somewhere but is it the B or the 0 ?

Trying to keep track of these version numbers makes my head hurt....:nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

wohlfie said:


> Okay Earl...I am confused....
> 
> did you mean 10B8 for the Humax?
> or 10C0?
> 
> I assume there is a typo somewhere but is it the B or the 0 ?
> 
> Trying to keep track of these version numbers makes my head hurt....:nono2:


Sorry for the confusion 10B8


----------



## ApK

Has anyone noticed an increase in picture glitches after this release?

My wife says she's seen more since getting 10B8, but since we don't watch much live, I don't know if we're seeing recording glitches or if it was sort a rain fade type thing or something blowing in front of the dish, etc.


----------



## cj3234

THING HAS WENT HAYWIRE SINCE THIS RELEASE! Have had to reset almost every day since release. almost every mornig will not turn on have to reset. right now the thing wont turn off. right in middle of recording greys. i know its not going to record it. this has to be the biggest piece of **** in the history of electronics.seams like every software fix(hah) makes the machine worse . im over the piece of ****. its just unbeilviable that they cant fix this thing its been out for 8 months and its worse now then when they put it out. directv must hire the worst software enginners they can find because they don't seem to be to cable. they pretty much SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wbmccarty

cj3234 said:


> directv must hire the worst software enginners they can find....


I believe that DTV has outsourced their software development work to PPI.


----------



## gvaughn

cj3234 said:


> THING HAS WENT HAYWIRE SINCE THIS RELEASE! Have had to reset almost every day since release. almost every mornig will not turn on have to reset. right now the thing wont turn off. right in middle of recording greys. i know its not going to record it. this has to be the biggest piece of **** in the history of electronics.seams like every software fix(hah) makes the machine worse . im over the piece of ****. its just unbeilviable that they cant fix this thing its been out for 8 months and its worse now then when they put it out. directv must hire the worst software enginners they can find because they don't seem to be to cable. they pretty much SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


While many people have experienced "problems" or "glitches" with our R15 systems...I must say your experience of having to reset everyday is not in the norm. *You should call DTV and get a replacement unit.* It doesn't sound like it's a software related issue to me. I haven't been resetting every day. I haven't been resetting every other week and I've reset probably less than once per month...


----------



## Calebrot

cj3234 said:


> its been out for 8 months and its worse now then when they put it out.


That's not true at all. The changes that have taken place since January have made this a unit that is liveable. At least now it picks up 99of100 Series Links and other recordings. In January you couldn't even count on that. They have improved this unit dramatically. Now if they can only get the First Run versus Repeat issue solved I be one completely happy camper.


----------



## ApK

Yeah, I agree. I'm suspecting that people who've been using their R15's since the earlies version have more severe problems than those of us who started with later releases, but I, for one, am now only seeing minor annoyances and idiosyncracies, and a few design choices that I think were pretty silly, and clearly inferior to Tivo. 
Nothing that is preventing us from using the R15 as our primary DVR,. 

And I don't even get daily complaints from my wife anymore. And in the end, isn't THAT all that really matters?


----------



## Calebrot

ApK said:


> And I don't even get daily complaints from my wife anymore. And in the end, isn't THAT all that really matters?


Thank you Jesus, There is a God!


----------



## Clint Lamor

I have seen some channels or shows that dont look great but I have checked them against my normal receivers and it's just the channel. I have not seen my box do anything different other then the 30 Second Slip though. Stability has been very good but then again it's never been an issues with my receiver since I got the box in november.


----------



## jtb50

cj3234 said:


> THING HAS WENT HAYWIRE SINCE THIS RELEASE! Have had to reset almost every day since release. almost every mornig will not turn on have to reset. right now the thing wont turn off. right in middle of recording greys. i know its not going to record it. this has to be the biggest piece of **** in the history of electronics.seams like every software fix(hah) makes the machine worse . im over the piece of ****. its just unbeilviable that they cant fix this thing its been out for 8 months and its worse now then when they put it out. directv must hire the worst software enginners they can find because they don't seem to be to cable. they pretty much SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yhanks for your opinion.Hi Chris


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jtb50 said:


> Yhanks for your opinion.Hi Chris


CJ has been around for a while.... It is not Chris.


----------



## Malibu13

Calebrot said:


> That's not true at all. The changes that have taken place since January have made this a unit that is liveable. At least now it picks up 99of100 Series Links and other recordings. In January you couldn't even count on that. They have improved this unit dramatically. Now if they can only get the First Run versus Repeat issue solved I be one completely happy camper.


I agree. 

I have had my unit since the week after they came out in November and can say that it's stability has been improving. But, i have never been a "power user" with no more than 20 or so SL's. I really symphatize with those who have had nothing but issues since day one.


----------



## mikewolf13

xtoyz said:


> First, I wanted to start by saying I'm newly registered, but definitely not new. I had my R15 since they first rolled out, but it hasn't been in active duty since February. D* sent me a Tivo to hold me over until I was satisfied, and finally after this update I have decided to reactivate. I have been lurking and waiting until there was an update that enticed me enough to jump back in, and the 30 second slip.
> 
> Does anyone have any definitive info yet on whether or not the series link issues have been fixed? That was my main reason for temporarily retiring the R15, so I sure hope it works better now.
> 
> Hope to help find those bugs!
> 
> Shawn


Be careful, what you wish for::nono:

If it makes you feel any better I "padded" my receiver and my R15 decided to NOT record prison break AND 24. Both of which WERE in the TDL. I'm furious

See.


----------



## voltage34

is anyone having a problem with the caller Id, It worked for a couple of days then stopped


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I moved your thread here, as it wasn't related to series links

As for your problem.

1) Try to delete the entries in your caller-id log
if that doesn't work
2) Restart the system.


----------



## ApK

CJ is right, this thing has gone haywire since this last release.
PLEASE PLEASE DTV gods...fix this soon! And I don't want to reformat, 'cuz I have 60 hours of unwatched stuff I don't want to lose.


----------



## xtoyz

Mine has actually stopped recording repeats, for what it's worth. ALL 20 of my series links or so are still there, just no repeats are being recorded anymore.


----------



## qwerty

xtoyz said:


> Mine has actually stopped recording repeats, for what it's worth. ALL 20 of my series links or so are still there, just no repeats are being recorded anymore.


Set one up for Mythbusters on Discovery Channel. I bet you get a bunch of repeats.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

ApK said:


> CJ is right, this thing has gone haywire since this last release.
> PLEASE PLEASE DTV gods...fix this soon!


D*, PLEASE GO BACK TO TIVO!!!


----------



## ApK

Could the Tivo software run on the R15 platform (without, of course, relying on a total re-write port from the people who wrote the existing piece of garbage?

It's really sad. With this new update, we can't change any settings on exisiting SLs or re-org the prioritizer without hanging the darned thing.

I've called DTV. Teh tech acknolowdged the problems, and refunded my DVR fees to date.

Still, I'd rather have a working, 2 tuner, 100 hour DVR.

ApK


----------



## TheRatPatrol

ApK said:


> Still, I'd rather have a working, 2 tuner, 100 hour DVR.
> 
> ApK


I'd like to have a 2 tuner, 250-500 hour MPEG4 HD-DVR.


----------



## Wolffpack

ApK said:


> Could the Tivo software run on the R15 platform (without, of course, relying on a total re-write port from the people who wrote the existing piece of garbage?
> 
> It's really sad. With this new update, we can't change any settings on exisiting SLs or re-org the prioritizer without hanging the darned thing.
> 
> I've called DTV. Teh tech acknolowdged the problems, and refunded my DVR fees to date.
> 
> Still, I'd rather have a working, 2 tuner, 100 hour DVR.
> 
> ApK


I believe Linux will run on the STi5528 but it will definitely require a port of drivers and filesystem code.


----------



## jonaswan2

Wolffpack said:


> I believe Linux will run on the STi5528 but it will definitely require a port of drivers and filesystem code.


And God knowing how tight that thing is.


----------



## Wolffpack

For some reason my R15 didn't want to start recording the Suns/Mavs game tonight. It was in standby, I turned it on at 5:45 and there was a message that it needed to change channels at 5:30 to record the program. Perhaps that 5 minute message doesn't always default to "OK, Change". At least it was waiting for 15 minutes for me this time.


----------



## qwerty

Wolffpack said:


> For some reason my R15 didn't want to start recording the Suns/Mavs game tonight. It was in standby, I turned it on at 5:45 and there was a message that it needed to change channels at 5:30 to record the program. Perhaps that 5 minute message doesn't always default to "OK, Change". At least it was waiting for 15 minutes for me this time.


No, unfortunaetly, it defaults to "Don't record the program you told me to". Everytime (in my experience).


----------



## Hokie01

Has anyone else had this problem: I'm watching a recorded show and ff through the commercial (I just learned about the 30s slip and have to program my harmony remote to do it). SO I'm using ff and get to the end of the commercials and hit play, as we all know I go too far, the audio lags, and finally the show is running several seconds into the program. I hit rw (not the 6s, but the real rw) to go back to the beginning of the segment and hit play when i get there...but the show goes back to where it was playing before I hit rw. This has happened on multiple recorded shows.

Other than that - this forum has been really helpful and I'm programming my remote today so I can use the slip and 6s rewind thing.


----------

